# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Chest injury??

## charger69

I was working out the other day and doing chest. I had four warm up sets. I was using a weight that I could get out 8 reps. I was in my third set and it sort of felt like a rubber band breaking. Not as intense when I pulled my groin, but similar. 
I felt it in the pc major just below the armpit. I was scared shitless that I ripped a muscle. 
I tried the incline bench and could slightly feel it without weight so I decided to pass. 
You know me... I needed to test it to assess the damage. I did cable chest cross 12-15 reps and could slightly feel something but no major pain. 
No pain after the workout. 
It came chest day again and I decided to go with just machines but fairly heavy. I could feel it but no major pain. I pushed it, but not too far. I could only feel it at the bottom with the initial lift. No pain outside of the gym. 
Any ideas what happened? I am walking a fine line because I am preparing for a competition in July so I dont want to baby it, but if I do more damage then I am screwed. 
Any input or suggestions? I have been really lucky that my muscle injuries have been limited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

